# Bunny's fur on face changed color and pattern



## Butter (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post.

I got my bunny last week (8 weeks old) and her face was an even beautiful light brown color.

A week later..(9 weeks old) the fur on her face darkened in certain areas and formed an obvious v-shaped demarcation. 

:what

I attached pictures for the before and after.


I am shocked at how fast her appearance changed. Her diet hasn't changed and she seems healthy. Is this normal? Is this just a temporary change due to growth?


----------



## squidpop (Mar 19, 2015)

Its normal. As they grow up babies lose their baby coats and get an adult coat and that can be darker. Also, seasonally the colour might change as well from the time they moult to the time they grow their new coat in colour changes again. Where I live your rabbits colour is called Sooty Fawn and she has a very nice coat  If you google Sooty Fawn Mini Lop and look at the images you will find other rabbits that look like her with the same darker nose and ears.


----------



## Butter (Mar 19, 2015)

squidpop said:


> Its normal. As they grow up babies lose their baby coats and get an adult coat and that can be darker. Also, seasonally the colour might change as well from the time they moult to the time they grow their new coat in colour changes again. Where I live your rabbits colour is called Sooty Fawn and she has a very nice coat  If you google Sooty Fawn Mini Lop and look at the images you will find other rabbits that look like her with the same darker nose and ears.


Thank you  Her coat is very soft and I love petting her. I met her mother and father, who were both considered "orange" colored holland lops and both did not have dark faces. I am wondering if the v-shaped dent in her fur will go away. It kind of gives her an angry look.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 19, 2015)

It will go away. it's just something that occasionally forms during shedding where there's a divide between the old and new fur, makes for some wonky patterns. Check out Merlin's:







(old pic, bad quality, sorry!)

It went away in a couple months.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 19, 2015)

Orange is a color in the US. There are variations of the color. I usually see them with a clean face but they can have darker markings on the nose area and ears. 

Color description:Orange
A_ B_ C_ D_ ee

Surface color of the body is to be bright orange on the head, outside of ears, back, and top of tail. Color will fade to lighter orange on the sides and chest. Color is to extend well down the hair shaft to an off-white undercolor. Belly is to be white with off-white undercolor. Inside of ears and nostrils are to be creamy white. Brown eyes. Note how clean and bright this orange is; this is how they should idealy look.
http://www.amysrabbitranch.com/Info-ColorGuide.html


----------



## Butter (Mar 20, 2015)

whiskylollipop said:


> It will go away. it's just something that occasionally forms during shedding where there's a divide between the old and new fur, makes for some wonky patterns. Check out Merlin's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing a picture! So glad to hear that my bunny is not alone :bunnydance: I looked through the web and couldn't find an answer to my question or a picture of a bunny with face dents. I was suspicious that it had to do with the shedding, which she only had a little of when I brushed her, so I wasn't sure. I also read somewhere else that new hair growth can be dark at first. She is much cuter without the lines, so I am happy to know the dents will go away


----------



## Butter (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the link, bookmarking it!


----------



## TacoBunny (Mar 21, 2015)

I think I prefer the sooty colouring on your bun  Taco's cost is also changing, he's got a bit darker and he had a raised bit of fur on his nose which I joke has developed because he keeps noise bonking everything .
I'm sure both our buns fur will even out one day.


----------



## Butter (Mar 22, 2015)

Aw Taco is a cutie. Thanks  Butter's face fur is slowly going back to light and growing back to normal length. I'm learning so much about bunnies through her changes.


----------



## bunnylovingwoman (Mar 23, 2015)

My bunny does the same thing. All of a sudden he gets black eyebrows and then his whole face changes. It does get very splotchy at times and then evens out. He is much darker in the face than he was as a baby, but still very cute. But be prepared for it to happen several times.


----------



## Butter (Mar 23, 2015)

Haha thanks for the heads up. Dark splotchy face or not, they are always still cute


----------



## Morning_Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

My lop mix Chestnut does that as well around shedding time! She also lost her chocolately "baby coat" into her full chestnut coloration at 4-6 months, and the fur indention were funny! Either way your bunny is super cute! I have a soft spot for orange buns <33


----------



## Butter (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks! Fur indentations can look really funny. It made her look grumpy last week. This week (10 weeks old), with her fur back to 90% normal, she is back to looking like a happy bunny :brownbunny
I also noticed that her fur doubled in density/thickness after some light shedding. It feels really nice.


----------



## TacoBunny (Mar 27, 2015)

Dear god the cute


----------



## hamsterdance (Mar 31, 2015)

Leo's colors changed a ton as well. He started off with just a grey nose and now his ears and face are grey!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427784643.312850.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427784715.481281.jpg


----------



## Butter (Mar 31, 2015)

haha that is so cute! It seems pretty unpredictable how they will turn out when they grow up.


----------



## TacoBunny (Apr 2, 2015)

his face has changed shape too! that's so funny! How much time was in between those pictures?


----------



## hamsterdance (Apr 2, 2015)

The first one was the day I got him when he was 8 weeks, the second was a couple weeks ago when he was about 8 months!


----------

